# Dropped in his tracks (pic)



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I have always used factory ammo and have gotten along pretty well. But last week my brother from WY sent me home with some shells he loaded. 50 grain ballistic tips in 222. Anxious to see how they perform I made a stand this evening and a red fox shows up. 200 paces and facing me dead on. The bullet hardly left a mark on him. Entry was in the center of the chest and no exit. I did find the bullet just under the hide near the last rib when I skinned it. As you can see by the pictures he dropped in his tracks.

YoteSlapper


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice pics. End of the trail for him! I always like when I find my lead. I keep them all in a jar.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nice fox, finding the bullet is always cool


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Very sweet pictures.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice shot!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Like my old football coach would have said " TEXTBOOK"

Everything woked perfect, shot placement and bullet performance


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Hondsome critter.


----------



## poodidly (Jun 26, 2008)

What kind of call brought him in and how long did it take?


----------



## Draker (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice shot! Truly dropped in his tracks!


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks guys.
Rabbit distress. Took 5 minutes.

YoteSlapper


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

YoteSlapper
Nice shooting !!!

I have been loading 55 gr. Nosler ballistic tips a few years now in my .223 and have been getting the same outcome, normally. With the expansion of the bullet after it penetrates the hide, with the right powder charge leaves a nice pelt.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Mossy,

I am not a bullet expert by any means...
I have always used 50 grain factory hollow points. Which for the most part have never done too much damage, but usually passed through the animals. It was interesting to see this carcass after the hide was off. Both sides of the rib cage had a number of blood spots like the bullet exploded inside it.

Can't wait to see the results on a yote.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Always nice to get a fox. Congrats.


----------

